# Dunlop Max Grip Jazz III (carbon fiber): CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR!



## sevenstringj (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been playing with these for the past few weeks. And they live up to the hype. Even when I'm sweaty, they stay grippy. 

HOWEVER...

Pick adjustments mid-play are nearly impossible because the pick wants to stay exactly where it is--it practically sticks to your fingers. So if you switch up your picking for different attacks, dynamics and tones, might wanna pass on these. Even if you play 100% djent 100% of the time, you ever get that nagging feeling that your pick is just _slightly_ off in your grip? These Max Grip picks make it difficult to make the necessary slight adjustment.

I think the raised logo on the Ultex Jazz III provides enough grip, and it's not so grippy as to preclude adjustments mid-play.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll check these out, thanks bro.


----------



## cpnhowdy (Jul 13, 2010)

Good to know. Id like to try one out and see. 
Ive only been able to find the Max Grip Jazz III in the regular(small) size here in Japan. Are they made in the XL series at all? I only use the Jazz III XL Series myself.


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have some of these. I also have the red and black Max Grip. Im not sure which ones I like the best at the moment. The reds seem to be the stickiest and have a nice mid range to them. They seem to wear out the fastest. The blacks are a bit warmer and seem to last a bit longer than the reds. The Carbon Fiber ones are the brightest and they dont seem to wear out. I used one for a week at about 3-5 hours a day and end of the week came and it still looked new. If they made an Ultex Max Grip I would be all over it. Warm smooth tone, no string pull, doesnt wear out easily at all and doesnt flex even with heavy strings and a heavy hand.


----------



## HANIAK (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been trying these max grip jazz III picks for a couple of moths and I got to the same conclusion. 
They're pretty neat and feel good when you first pick them, but they become uncomfortable after a while because they're a bit too grippy. I haven't tried them live yet, though... And since I get way more aggressive playing live (adrenaline ), I guess they will feel great live!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 13, 2010)

I have one of these and i have never had any issues with moving it in my fingers. I think you must be smarter than the pick itself.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been using the max grips for a few months now and would never go back. Idk if my hands are just that sweaty but i have no problem moving the pick around at all. I would rather them be even more grippy than less. I've had all 3 types, red, black, and carbon fiber. I still prefer the black. The tone is a little smoother to my ears.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah I have no problem with them either, I'd never go back to using anything else. Certainly I can respect your opinion though if thats whats happening to you. Personally I like the Tortex Pitch Black Jazz IIIs over the Ultex for a great alternative. I never had grip issues with that one really, I just find I play better with the Carbon Fiber Max Grips and they last a lot longer.


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I just got today a 24 pack of the Carbon Fiber Jazz IIIs I ordered like 2 months ago. I totally forgot I ordered them. I have a 6 pack of them that Ive been using. So now these 24 should last me a little while.


----------



## shanike (Jul 14, 2010)

important n00b question - how does playing string slides feel with these??


----------

